
Green capitalism is using Greta Thunberg - ForFreedom
https://medium.com/@frackfree_eu/green-capitalism-is-using-greta-thunberg-66768db6c0e1
======
agitator
What's the alternative?

The people and companies opposing green initiatives have entrenched industries
and money. They have been waging media and lobbying campaigns for decades. If
it takes some people pushing their green agenda for profit in order to save
the planet, so be it. At least their businesses are moving us in the right
direction and not holding us back.

------
nabla9
Author is green anarchist. I think it fair for her to criticize Greta Thunberg
if he thinks that green capitalism[1] can't work.

But using the word 'using' is unfair. If Greta Thunberg would be green
anarchist, it would be the other anarchists using her no doubt. To work with
others is to be used and use others.

~~~
spraak
> But using the word 'using' is unfair.

The point the author is making is summed up here:

> Greta Thunberg finds herself advising those she castigates.

